# How Much Is This Swatch Worth ?



## honeydew (Sep 4, 2012)

On the back it says swatch irony patented water resistant Swiss made. Uses a 8.5x3.6 1.55 v

Thanks

Karl

Ps if anyone is interested please tell me


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

this ain't no pocketwatch. :threaten: :threaten: :threaten: :threaten:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

And this isn't the sales corner :angry:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

...and we don't do valuations... we let ebay bidding do that for you :yes:


----------



## webby (Aug 24, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> ...and we don't do valuations... we let ebay bidding do that for you :yes:





Mutley said:


> And this isn't the sales corner :angry:





Thomasr said:


> this ain't no pocketwatch. :threaten: :threaten: :threaten: :threaten:


lol :lol: :yes: :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

webby said:


> lol :lol: :yes: :thumbup:


Speedposter... :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

How much is this Swatch worth?

IMO it`s worth absolutely nothing as I wouldn`t want it


----------



## honeydew (Sep 4, 2012)

Lol Soz guys it's only my second post


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Swatch's are generally worth nothing when they're that new...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

honeydew said:


> Lol Soz guys it's only my second post


No rest for the wicked, my man! :lol: :lol:


----------



## honeydew (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry but 13 year olds do make mistakes


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Anyone elses back been put up?


----------

